# Does salary have to be mentioned in refrence and employment Letter? DIAC



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hi, i am preparing for my DIAC application. 

I have a recent employment letter (does not mention salary) , mentions all other details
I have reference letter (same i used for ACS) does not mention salary, mentions all other details

But i have payslips (from current employer) and bank statements to prove the salary.

Is this acceptable ? I don't want any delays from DIAC just because one simple thing is mising, otherwise i'll try to get a new reference letter (it was v difficult to get it in the first place)

Thanks !


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

JBY said:


> Hi, i am preparing for my DIAC application.
> 
> I have a recent employment letter (does not mention salary) , mentions all other details
> I have reference letter (same i used for ACS) does not mention salary, mentions all other details
> ...


Just the letter would do, plus salary slips and bank statements and IT returns. Good luck! 


armandra!


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

armandra said:


> Just the letter would do, plus salary slips and bank statements and IT returns. Good luck!
> 
> 
> armandra!


thanks so much Armandra, i will proceed with using the letter that is missing the salary details. thanks.


----------



## himreen (Feb 9, 2013)

HI, I am planning to lodge an application for Australia PR.

1) if I don't have salary slip or bank statement to prove salary. Is letter mentioning salary form my employee is sufficient?

2) I am not able to get experience certificate from my one of employer. But One of my senior who was working with me is ready to provide experience letter on the letter head of particular company. Is it OK

Himanshu


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

himreen said:


> HI, I am planning to lodge an application for Australia PR.
> 
> 1) if I don't have salary slip or bank statement to prove salary. Is letter mentioning salary form my employee is sufficient?
> 
> ...


wow, you unearthed this from ages ago  takes me back...

anyways to answer.

1) Salary slip will help, but if not possible no problem at all, many companies don't have payslip system, so instead use BANK statements + letter from company stating your salary this will be enough. try to get bank statements for atleast 1 whole year, try to get more if possible and HIGHLIGHT your salary in the statements. 

2) No worries, just get a letter from the senior, stating your job roles etc, let him sign it and (if possible stamp) , also add ANY more evidence that you can get , like promotion letter, business card, ID card, health card, ANYTHING that can supplement proof that you worked there. Same situation happend to me from my previous employer btw, and DIAC accepted me with no questions asked


----------



## himreen (Feb 9, 2013)

JBY said:


> thanks so much Armandra, i will proceed with using the letter that is missing the salary details. thanks.


Thank you very much for your reply.
I request you to make it clear that 
1) As I don't have proper detail with bank statement. So, letter from company stating salary this will be ok or not. 

2) But senior who is reday to give letter is not currenlty workong in that company. Is it OK? Also he is ready to give letter on letter head


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

himreen said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> I request you to make it clear that
> 1) As I don't have proper detail with bank statement. So, letter from company stating salary this will be ok or not.
> 
> 2) But senior who is reday to give letter is not currenlty workong in that company. Is it OK? Also he is ready to give letter on letter head



Hii,

For ACS it would be Ok.
However When you lodge your Visa and to have your experience and points accepted by the CO, you would need something more than just the exp. letter.

Pay slips, Bank Statement, IT returns..

Just the Appointment Letter and Stat declaration wont suffice.

Most of the COs do ask for the above mentioned documents however if you are lucky you may just escape...

Regards
RK


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

himreen said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> I request you to make it clear that
> 1) As I don't have proper detail with bank statement. So, letter from company stating salary this will be ok or not.
> 
> 2) But senior who is reday to give letter is not currenlty workong in that company. Is it OK? Also he is ready to give letter on letter head


Yes, you can provide a reference letter from the company which also mentions your salary.

If the person is no longer working for the company, where will he get a letterhead from?? Importantly, how can he issue a letter on behalf of a company's that he no longer even works for? That could easily amount to fraud and could land him and yourself in serious trouble because once you leave a company, you have no authority to issue correspondence or statements on their behalf. I would suggest that he gives you a reference letter on plain paper, which clearly explains the capacity in which he knows you and you can attach this to other documents that you have to prove your employment and experience. Do make sure that the letter contains his current contact details in case DIAC needs to contact him.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

need some help....I have offer letter, appointment letter, pay slips, relieving letter, reference letter mentioning my salary and period of work, even time of work and days of week as well...
I don't have tax docs as my salary does not fall under tax slab.

I am paid in cash so didn't have bank statements.

are the docs mentioned above sufficient above like offer letter, appointment letter, relieving letter, reference letter, pay slips.. 

One thing more am not claiming any experience points as my experience is reduced by acs from 2.5 years to only 5 years.


----------



## jmy (Apr 22, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> need some help....I have offer letter, appointment letter, pay slips, relieving letter, reference letter mentioning my salary and period of work, even time of work and days of week as well...
> I don't have tax docs as my salary does not fall under tax slab.
> 
> I am paid in cash so didn't have bank statements.
> ...


Hi Raman, 

It would be better if you file tax returns of previous years.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Dear jmy..

My salary was out of tax slab so.wont be possible to.get tax documents and my salary is.mentioned on salary certificate and appointment letter


----------



## jmy (Apr 22, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> Dear jmy..
> 
> My salary was out of tax slab so.wont be possible to.get tax documents and my salary is.mentioned on salary certificate and appointment letter


Your salary certificate and appointment letter can solve your purpose but some times it CO could ask to provide more supported documents to prove your employment.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Dear jmy

Just left clik on name and some options will slide down which.includes sending private message.

Sir i.have offer letter, reference letter, pay slips , releiving letter and salartly certificate. My salary.is mentioned on salary certificate and also on.appointment letter


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> Dear jmy.. My salary was out of tax slab so.wont be possible to.get tax documents and my salary is.mentioned on salary certificate and appointment letter


Did your company provide you Form 16? It doesn't matter if you were in tax slab or not. Form 16 should suffice proving you didn't owe any tax to gov.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Dear teamranger

Am afraid sir no.. I was not given form 16. Once i asked my.accounts head but he refused by saying that you are not under tax slab. But he provided me with salart certificate mentioning my slary,travel allowance and some other allowances. In.addition i was provided with pay slips evert.month.
In september 2014 i.left my company

And also.am.not.claiming any.points for work.experience. 
I.think these documents would be sufficient.


----------



## Rex84 (Aug 4, 2015)

JBY said:


> Hi, i am preparing for my DIAC application.
> 
> I have a recent employment letter (does not mention salary) , mentions all other details
> I have reference letter (same i used for ACS) does not mention salary, mentions all other details
> ...


Hi-

I am reviving the thread again..i am in the same boat,were you able to get the visa finally,or was this a bottleneck..I too have the employment letter w/o salary info..


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Rex84 said:


> Hi-
> 
> I am reviving the thread again..i am in the same boat,were you able to get the visa finally,or was this a bottleneck..I too have the employment letter w/o salary info..


Salary can be proved via payslips and tax documents. Reference letters need not always carry that info.


----------

